# Co-Q10 Deficiency May Relate to Concern With Statin Drugs, Higher Risk of Diabetes



## Northerner (Apr 14, 2013)

A laboratory study has shown for the first time that coenzyme Q10 offsets cellular changes that may be linked to a side-effect of some statin drugs -- an increased risk of adult-onset diabetes.

Statins are some of the most widely prescribed drugs in the world, able to reduce LDL, or "bad" cholesterol levels, and the risk of heart attacks or other cardiovascular events. However, their role in raising the risk of diabetes has only been observed and studied in recent years.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/04/130410131458.htm


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 15, 2013)

Old news, new research?  users of statins have been advised (on t'internet) to take co-enzyme Q10 for ages (i've still got a bottle, didn't make any difference).


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> Old news, new research?  users of statins have been advised (on t'internet) to take co-enzyme Q10 for ages (i've still got a bottle, didn't make any difference).



Quite. At least they haven't dropped the notion, so maybe something will come of it down the line - could be the method of delivery? (I know nowt of such matters!)


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 15, 2013)

haven't read all of the article but is it basically saying that if you are on statins (which I am), is it recommended to take Co Q10 ?


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 16, 2013)

If statins affect the risk of developing diabetes, what, if any, effect is there on people who are only prescribed statins after diagnosis?


----------

